# SLI- Sinnvolle Alternative zur Einzelkarte?



## NexxLoL (3. Juli 2013)

Nabend, 
Ich bin zur Zeit dabei eine Rundum-Aufrüstung meines PCs zu planen und habe mir dabei zum ersten mal die Frage gestellt, ob es nicht ein System mit zwei Grafikkarten sein soll. 
Vor kurzem wurde ja die GTX 760 auf den Markt geschmissen und ich frage mich, ob zwei GTX 760 im SLI sinnvoll wären oder ob ich doch etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen sollte um eine GTX 780 zu kaufen. 
Laut den Benchmarks auf Guru3D sind die beiden GTX 760 nicht nur ein ganzes Stück schneller als die GTX 780, sondern stampfen von der Leistung her auch die Titan in den Boden, was ja bei einem viel geringeren Anschaffungspreis und einer geringeren Lautstärke erstmal ziemlich verlockend klingt. 
Negativ ist natürlich der höhere Stromverbrauch, aber ist der Stromverbrauch denn der einzige Haken an dem SLI Setup?
Ich habe mich vor ein paar Jahren schon mal ein wenig in das Thema SLI/Crossfire eingelesen und bin dabei immer wieder auf das Thema Mikroruckler gestoßen. Sind diese immer noch existent und falls ja, wie stark machen die sich bemerkbar?
Ich danke euch schon mal im Vorraus. (:


----------



## painschkes (3. Juli 2013)

_SLI hat (auch wenn Nvidia ordentlich daran arbeitet) immernoch mit Mikrorucklern zu kämpfen - ich würde es nicht empfehlen.

Ich würde die GTX770 oder dann direkt die GTX780 empfehlen - wie schaut denn das restliche System aus was du geplant hast?

Spielst du in FullHD oder in 2560x1440? Denn wenn du in FullHD spielst, reicht die GTX770 oder die GTX780 mehr als aus._


----------



## NexxLoL (3. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Schnelle Antwort! 
Zur Zeit spiele ich noch in Full HD, denke aber seit längerem über einen zweiten Monitor nach. Als Prozessor wird vorraussichtlich ein Xeon E3 auf einem Z87 Board zum Einsatz kommen, weil dieser und der i5 sich preislich ja nicht wirklich was tun. Meine 8GB DDR3 1333 werden wohl weitergenutzt. 
Bei der GTX 780 spielt der Preis ja auch eine große Rolle. die Karte kostet 580€ aufwärts, während zwei GTX 760 140 Euronen günstiger sind.  Außerdem hätte ich bei dem SLI Setup was die Kosten angeht noch den Vorteil, dass ich diesen großen Betrag nicht auf einmal ausgeben muss, sondern eine Karte nach der anderen kaufen kann. :-P


----------



## painschkes (3. Juli 2013)

_Naja, aber wenn du einen zweiten Monitor holst, spielst du ja trotzdem nur an einem :-)

Z-Board wofür beim Xeon?

Naja, das musst du wissen - ich würde dann die GTX770 nehmen._


----------



## NexxLoL (3. Juli 2013)

Reicht also auch ein H-Board? Ich habe nicht wirklich Ahnung von Intel Chipsätzen, weil ich bisher nur AMD Systeme hatte..

Hmm, alles klar. Dann werde ich mir die ganze SLI Geschichte wohl nochmal gut durch den Kopf gehen lassen, zuerst wird sowieso der Phenom II ausgetauscht. (: 
Dankeschön!


----------



## painschkes (3. Juli 2013)

_Ja, da der Xeon ja nicht übertaktbar ist.

H-Board : Nicht übertakten.

Z-Board : Übertakten.

Wie gesagt, vllt kommst du ja auch mit den Mikrorucklern klar - sind ja eh nur bei "Low-FPS" spürbar, allerdings würde ich persönlich das Risiko nicht eingehen wollen - und die GTX770 sollte absolut ausreichen._


----------



## Felix^^ (3. Juli 2013)

Ich würde die SLI oder CF nicht empfehlen. Es lohnt sich eigentlich nicht da ein Topmodell einer Grafikkartenserie genügend Leistung bietet. Außerdem steigt der Stromverbrauch im Verhältnis zur Leistung zu stark.
Kauf dir lieber eine 780 oder eine HD 7970 GhZ Edit.


Für 2 Grakas brauchst du:

Ein MB das am besten 2 mal 16 Lanes auf dem PCI-Express schafft, oder mindestens 1x 16 und 1x 8 Lanes.
ein ausreichend starkes Netzteil (welches benötigt wird steht auf der Hompage der Graka Hersteller)
ein gut durchlüftetes Gehäuse ist äußerst wünschenswert


----------



## NexxLoL (3. Juli 2013)

AMD Grafik kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus, da hab ich in der Vergangenheit nur Ärger mit gehabt. 
Außerdem macht die sich nicht so gut im CM 690 II Advanced NVIDIA Edition.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Juli 2013)

Kann dir von SLI/Crossfire nur abraten. Auch rate ich dir davon ab ein stärkeres Netzteil zu nehmen und ein teures Mainboard weil du der Meinung bist vielleicht später eine zweite GPU dazuzunehmen. Das ist meist Schmarrn, denn 1-2 Jahre reicht eine GTX 770 sowieso aus und wenn es dann soweit ist, dass du mehr Performance brauchst, dann gibt es schon wieder neue, stärkere und effizientere Single-GPUs die mitunter sogar neue Features haben.

Die Nachteile bei SLI/Crossfire sind einfach viel zu groß.


----------



## NexxLoL (12. August 2013)

Tach, ich wollte nur mal kurz Rückmeldung geben. 
Ich habe mich für ein SLI System entschieden und habe dieses seit zwei Tagen im Einsatz. Ich bin mit dem i5 4570k und den GTX 760s(Gigabyte OC) mehr als zufrieden! 
Im Verhältnis zu meiner alten GTX 480 sind die beiden Karten sowohl was Lautstärke als auch Temperatur angeht ein Traum. Von Mikrorucklern habe ich beim Spielen noch nichts mitbekommen, lediglich im Unigine Heaven Benchmark(Extreme Preset) waren diese bisher bemerkbar. 
Was die Leistung der beiden Karten angeht muss ich vermutlich nichts sagen, ich denke 13600 Punkte in 3DMark 11 sprechen für sich.


----------



## Keashaa (12. August 2013)

Ich frage mich immer wieder, wozu eine Privatperson ein SLI oder CF System braucht? Das ist in etwa so, als würde sich ein Laie Photoshop kaufen, weils ja so toll ist und im Endeffekt nicht weiß, was er mit dem Tool anfangen kann und gerademal 5% der möglichen Leistung nutzt / nutzen kann.


----------



## Piti49 (12. August 2013)

Also Preis/Leistungs mäßig sind 2 GTX760 besser als eine GTX780 und wenn er keine Mikroruckler spürt der Strombedarf egal ist und er alles Kühl halten kann, fällt mir kein Grund ein warum er es nicht hätte machen sollen.


Und die Argumentation, das er es eh nicht richtig nutzt, ist doch total Sinnlos Oo mit dieser Begründung wird jeder Pc für Sinnlos den ein Privatanwender nicht voll und ganz nutzt.

Der eine Spielt nur der  nächste hört nur Musik und dann wiederum einer schaut nur Youtube Videos. Damit nutzten sie nicht einmal 1% der Möglichkeiten, die ihr System ihnen bietet ;D


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2013)

_Naja Keashaa..das stimmt so nicht..wenn jemand alles komplett aufdrehen möchte inkl. AA/AF dann ist das schon nicht schlecht - gut..dann würde ich auch eher mit 2x GTX770 gehen..aber 2x GTX760 sind (wie Piti49 schon angemerkt hat) von der Leistung her schneller als eine GTX780 - das macht sich beim Spielen schon ordentlich bezahlt. ;-)_


----------



## Keashaa (12. August 2013)

Gut, ich möchte an der Stelle auch gar nicht die Grundsatzdiskussion "Grafik ist alles, Gameplay ist wurscht" starten. Tatsache ist aber, dass es vielen Spielen der Moderne an Gameplay mangelt und dies durch völlig übertriebene und unnötige Grafik versucht wird, auszugleichen. Ähnlich wie im Kino: höher, schneller, weiter, aber das wichtige wird vergessen.
Aber vielleicht bin ich einfach zu old school, weil ich bei nem Spiel auch ein wenig Gameplay suche und nicht nur Grafik


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2013)

_Joa, jedem das seine. :-)_


----------



## NexxLoL (31. August 2013)

Kleiner Nachtrag. 
In Diablo 3, welches mit meiner GTX 480 super spielbar war, machen sich Mikroruckler stark bemerkbar. Das Problem kann dadurch behoben werden, dass ich die FPS Begrenzung einstelle. Sobald ich versuche, V-Sync einzustellen, schmiert der nVidia Treiber ab. 
Wenn ich nur eine GPU benutze, läuft alles. Seltsam.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. August 2013)

Tja nicht umsonst hat man davon abgeraten. Aber du wolltest es ja so.
Ich frage mich aber, warum du hier erst nachfragst, wenn du doch das machst was du dir in den Kopf gesetzt hast und auf die Ratschläge nicht hörst?


----------

